# [SOLVED] Mounting a NAS drive



## HCMustard (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been able to do this in the past, but I must have forgotten the exact command I used, because this no longer works for me.

mount -t cifs //192.168.1.25/Pictures /mnt/Pictures

I've tried \\192.168.1.25\Pictures etc..
(as that would be the path from Run in Windows)
but no luck.


I did include -t cifs before when I had it working, so I'm not sure what I am doing wrong this time. Probably something really stupid.. :/

Error I get is mount: wrong fs type, bad option, badsuperblock on //192.168.1.25/Pictures


I am currently trying this on Xubuntu. Have also tried on Mint again (which is what I was using before)

I have done it after sudo as well.

Question 2: Any other way to access network drives in Xubuntu?
In Mint it can be as easy as going to Computer>Network>


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Mounting a NAS drive*



HCMustard said:


> I have been able to do this in the past, but I must have forgotten the exact command I used, because this no longer works for me.
> 
> mount -t cifs //192.168.1.25/Pictures /mnt/Pictures
> 
> ...



Try this command:

mount.cifs //192.168.1.25/Pictures /mnt/Pictures


You may have to run it as sudo

sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.25/Pictures /mnt/Pictures

let me know if it works


----------



## HCMustard (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Mounting a NAS drive*

OK I did get it working, Thank you for your response, it helped me find the solution.

I also got the regular mount -t cifs to work as normal too.

The issue was I actually had to install cifs with apt-get
However, it wasn't until trying the command you recommended (mount.cifs) that it actually told me I was missing that by default.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, thanks for letting us know.


----------

